

Need help concatenating two strings in C / C++? Ive written an example. - AncoraImparo
http://www.xanthu.com/string-concatenation-with-strcat

======
gknoy
That's a pretty well written example. You mention your article on character
arrays several times, but it would be much more convenient if those mentions
were hyperlinked with permanent links to the other article. While the
"Previous" link on the navigation takes you there, it's not as obvious, and
interrupts the reading flow to look for it.

------
hoov
I think it would have been worth using strncat. The example wouldn't have been
much more complicated, and it's good to start people off with best practices.

